# Vết nghệ dính trên quần áo rất khó tẩy sạch



## tibodinh (27/11/21)

Vết nghệ dính trên quần áo rất khó tẩy sạch

Dù là tay mơ hay dân sành sỏi chuyên nghiệp thì các tín đồ làm đẹp cũng như các chị em nội trợ gia đình phải dặn mình thuộc lòng cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo cực kỳ nhanh chóng và đơn giản trong bài nhé.

Nghệ, một loại gia vị có vị hơi đắng, thuộc họ gừng, là một trong những thành phần không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống hàng ngày khi làm gia vị, thuốc chữa bệnh hay làm đẹp hữu ích. Nhưng thật không may, nghệ cũng là nguồn gốc của   máy hút bụi công nghiệp túi vải một số vết bẩn cứng đầu nếu nó dây ra quần áo. Có một vài cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo khá nhanh và đơn giản. Liệu bạn đã biết đến chúng chưa? Nếu chưa thì hãy cùng tham khảo một số cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo đơn giản và hiệu quả dưới đây nhé.






Giới thiệu cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo hiệu quả nhất

Quần áo bị dính nghệ sẽ nhuộm vàng và chuyển sang màu vàng tươi pha đỏ. Và các vết bẩn do nghệ gây ra rất khó để tẩy đi. Áp dụng từng cách tẩy vết nghệ dính trên quần áo dưới đây để quần áo trắng sạch như mới nhé các chị em.

Loại bỏ nghệ dính quần áo nhanh nhất có thể

Các vết bẩn có một đặc điểm là nếu càng để lâu thì sẽ càng bám chặt. Nghệ từng được  máy lau sàn ngồi láisử dụng như một chất nhuộm ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới. Và cách người ta nhuộm vải là phải ngâm chúng với chất nhuộm trong một khoảng thời gian đủ lâu. Do vậy, khi bạn bị dây nghệ vào quần áo, bước đầu tiên bạn cần xử lý là loại bỏ phần nghệ dây trên quần áo này. Như thế các cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quấn áo ở các bước sau mới có hiệu quả được.

Bạn nên loại bỏ nghệ bám trên quần áo bằng một cái thìa sạch để cạo. Lưu ý, khi loại bỏ nghệ trên quần áo, tránh làm dây thêm nghệ vào các vùng xung quanh. Bạn cũng tránh xử lý với quá nhiều nước vì nước sẽ lan ra các vùng xung quanh và làm bẩn các vùng vải xung quanh. Một cách xử lý đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả như một cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo là cho một ít bột than hoạt tính, bột baking soda vào xung quanh vết bẩn và để trong vài phút. Than hoạt tính và baking soda sẽ hấp thụ hết vết bẩn gây ra do nghệ.

Tẩy vết nghệ dính trên quần áo với nước giặt chuyên dụng

Sau khi đã tiến hành bước đầu tiên, bạn sẽ cần giặt riêng quần áo bị dây nghệ vào. Nước giặt/bột giặt thông thường sẽ không có nhiều tác dụng trong việc tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo. Một cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo là giặt quần áo với chất tẩy rửa chuyên dụng. Nhưng lưu ý là các chất tẩy rửa này có thể làm hư hại hoặc xơ vải. Một số quần áo làm bằng lụa đắt tiền thì không nên sử dụng chất tẩy rửa chuyên dụng này.

Một giải pháp thay thế là bạn có thể sử dụng nước ấm/nóng (tùy vào loại vải mà chọn nhiệt độ nước cho phù hợp) pha với bột baking soda, dấm táo, hoặc glycerin để giặt quần áo. Đây cũng là một cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo rất hiệu quả. Cách này cũng rất an toàn với vải, kể cả những loại vải, lụa đắt tiền. Cách tiến hành như sau:

- Pha nước ấm với một trong những công thức tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo dưới đây:

2 nước + 1 baking soda

3 nước + 1 dấm táo

1 nước + 1 glycerin

- Ngâm quần áo vào dung dịch trong ít nhất 30 phút. Cố gắng giữ nhiệt độ nước ổn định. Một mẹo nhỏ để giữ nhiệt độ nước ổn định là cho quần áo vào một chiếc nồi to, cho dung dịch vào và đun nhẹ.

- Sử dụng một miếng bọt biển hoặc bàn chải để chà xát tẩy vết nghệ dính trên quần áo. Nếu được, bạn có thể sử dụng một bàn chải lông mềm (bàn chải đánh răng là một giải pháp tốt, nhưng thời gian tẩy sẽ lâu hơn).

Thông thường sau khi tẩy nghệ với chất tẩy thì nghệ cũng sẽ bay hết. Nhưng nếu vết nghệ vẫn còn cứng đầu bám chặt vào quần áo thì bạn có thể lặp lại để tẩy cho hết vết nghệ. Trong trường hợp cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo trên không thể tẩy hết vết nghệ thì bạn nên làm theo cách thứ ba được giới thiệu ngay sau.

Tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo với nước ngọt hoặc rượu

Đây là một trong những giải pháp cuối cùng để tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo. Bạn có thể sử dụng nước ngọt (thông thường nhất là Cocacola) để đổ trực tiếp vào vết nghệ. Rượu nặng cũng là một giải pháp thay thế (Rượu cần trên 50 độ, nhưng đừng sử dụng cồn 90 độ nhé). Chà xát vết nghệ dính trên quần áo một cách nhẹ nhàng với bọt biển hoặc bàn chải đánh răng. Lưu ý là nếu chọn nước ngọt thì không nên chọn loại có đường nhé. Đường sẽ bám vào quần áo, cùng với hóa chất trong nước ngọt sẽ làm cho quần áo bốc mùi kinh khủng. Cách tẩy nghệ dính trên quần áo này khá an toàn và cho hiệu quả rất tốt. Nhưng nếu  linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệp chọn rượu thì bạn cần tuyệt đối tránh xa các mồi lửa xung quanh. Chỉ cần một tàn lửa vô tình thôi thì bộ quần áo yêu quý của bạn sẽ bị đốt cháy không thương tiếc. Bạn cũng yên tâm, rượu hay nước ngọt khá an toàn với các loại vải vóc, kể cả những loại đắt tiền.


----------

